# Looking for a horse whisperer



## M and S (26 March 2018)

Hi All
Im on the search for someone to come and talk to my horse. Based in south-east Surrey. She has unexplained behavioural problems for which the vets have run out of ideas so Im looking to see if there are any horse whisperers out there that might be able to help. Can anyone recommend anyone? Im aware there a lot of cowboys around so wanted to use someone reputable. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## JillA (26 March 2018)

You mean an animal communicator - horse whisperers are generally speaking those who train with natural horsemanship methods


----------

